# Weekend in Seville - accomodation?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend anywhere - hotel/ apt - to stay for a long weekend in Seville? Preferably central but not too expensive!

I've looked at so many on booking websites, my head is about ready to burst! I rather like some of the pansions/ hostals with a very Moorish look, though.

Are there any booking websites, other than the UK ones, which any of you prefer in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Can anyone recommend anywhere - hotel/ apt - to stay for a long weekend in Seville? Preferably central but not too expensive!
> 
> I've looked at so many on booking websites, my head is about ready to burst! I rather like some of the pansions/ hostals with a very Moorish look, though.
> 
> Are there any booking websites, other than the UK ones, which any of you prefer in Spain?


ooh lovely!

I haven't used this, but a friend has & it's advertised on the TV all the time

trivago.es - 500.000 hoteles en comparación de precios


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi 

We stayed in hotel becquer for 3 nights in July. Not the traditional moorish style but nice rooms, rooftop pool and excellent location. Would recommend.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Take a look at
Cheap hotels and apartments, low cost flights, and cheap holidays worldwide with alpharooms.com I've used them a lot, the links to trip advisor is handy too. I've just had a quick look and there are some cheap as chips offers at the moment in Seville.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

...Google 'Madridman' and then look for a link for 'Seville lodging' 

...also try Google 'TripAdvisor' and do your search.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

We stayed at and liked the Eurostar in san lorenzo.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We always use 
Booking.com: 237,844 hotels worldwide. 15+ million hotel reviews.

The only time we have stayed in Sevilla we stayed at the Olympic Stadium which has frequent bus services to the centre (abot 10 min ride)


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I've stayed and booked through booking.com here

Booking.com: Hotel Espacio Azahar, Seville, Spain - 387 Guest reviews. Book your hotel now!

a few times. Always been good for the money. My Sevillian friend was amazed at the price I paid.


Nearly all the hotels in Seville are noisy though due to the architecture so bring earplugs!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I use TripAdvisor to research and Booking.com to book.

When we went to Seville we stayed here: 
Hotel Puerta de Sevilla (Seville, Spain) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor

It is reasonably priced, walking distance to everything and easy to get to.

I wouldn't go to Seville in August though - unless you are completely nocturnal! Winter is the best time to see the sights.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The one we stayed at (Olympic Stadium) now called the Eurostars Isla Cartuja is quiet no overnight noise and a good view over the city just 160€ for four nights for a twin/double and has triples available as well. Free parking on site. Good value all round.
Booking.com: Hotel Eurostars Isla Cartuja, Seville, Spain - 479 Guest reviews. Book your hotel now!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks all, it's good to have some suggestions!

I find these days, using booking.com, etc and checking Trip Advisor reviews, it is just s-ooo easy to get bamboozled with too much choice, nit picking over which area to choose, etc and generally wasting hours researching. 

A few years ago, before we all had internet and all these websites, you just plumped for a hotel with little thought - so much easier in some ways!

I find Travelsupermarket rather good, it is easy to navigate and compares prices of different companies like booking.com.

I won't be in Seville until October, so hopefully it won't be too hot by then!


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We went there a few years ago and wished we had booked a pension in the
old town, loads of them and cheap. Then you are where all the action is and not far to stagger home (ha ha).


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

boxergirl said:


> We went there a few years ago and wished we had booked a pension in the
> old town, loads of them and cheap. Then you are where all the action is and not far to stagger home (ha ha).


Sounds like the kind of ones I was looking at! 

I've been looking at this new www.airbnb.com. Seems to be some really nice apts, central and very cheap.


----------

